# Unanswered newbie questions



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been kicking around the idea of getting into ML as a way to extend my season, since I hunt up north with my family, but would like to hunt some land closer to home during ML season and I don't have the time for bow hunting, not to mention I like guns too much to give a bow serious consideration. I will mainly hunt in MN, and am just starting some research. Here are a couple questions I haven't seen answered when browsing this forum.

Can you carry more than one ML rifle during season?

Why would I want to measure powder when they have those premeasured pellets? I read that the pellets leave less residue to clean, is this true?

I would not be able to use a scope during ML season in MN, but being far sighted, I was wondering what my chances would be applying for an exemption.

There are lots of posts about what people love about their gun, or what options are good, and what makes\models are well liked. I would like to hear about things to avoid\Pet peeves\and pieces of junk to help me make a better decision as well.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Can you carry more than one ML rifle during season?


During the ML season in MN I am not 100% sure. But talked with a game warden in my area he said that he did not see where in the book said you could not do this. Now with that being said it could be a gray area and different warden's interupt the regulations differently. So it is like buyer beware.



> Why would I want to measure powder when they have those premeasured pellets? I read that the pellets leave less residue to clean, is this true?


I shoot pellets and like them for the speed and ease of use. But I am thinking of switching to loose powder. I have read and been told you get better accuracy with loose powder than pellets and more consistancy. Also with the aspect of a cleaner barrel.....i have heard that the jim shockey powder is the cleanest burning on the market. But have not tested it myself.



> I would not be able to use a scope during ML season in MN, but being far sighted, I was wondering what my chances would be applying for an exemption.


All I can say is give it a try. But I highly doubt it will fly. Because people have been for years trying to get it so you can use a scope but it has been shot down every year by the "purist" groups out there that want to keep it iron sights. But you never know.

Since you are starting out I would recommend using the pellets and powerbelt bullets. They are accurate for shorter distances... 100 and less and perform great. Also for guns.....all I can say is you get what you pay for. IMO....when I started I bought the TC omega and love it. Shoots great and never had a misfire. But this spring I won a TC Pro hunter....so I am aching to give that a try this year. But again CVA makes good muzzle loaders for the price but have some plastic parts that can break down.

One thing I would recommend is getting a kit of some sorts.....it will have all the cleaning stuff....patches, breech plug grease, solvent, adapters for your ramrod, etc.

I would also walk into any hunting store or gun shop and just ask questions. I did this when I started and the guy was more than helpfull.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I was thinking about a TC Encore since you can purchase multiple barrels and I use it for differnt purposes. However from reading this forum, it seems the Omega is the most popular here.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The TC encore is also the Pro Hunter or they are very simular.....so that is what I was going to use. :beer:


----------



## ando_31 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm not familiar with MN law at all, but in ND, as far as I know you can use a scope on a ML as long as it has no magnification. I put a 1 power scope on my omega and can hit the paper at 200 yards every shot. You need a scope with very fine cross hairs though as my cross hairs take up the whole sheet of paper (a very large sheet at that) at 200 yards.

I don't know if I'd bother with the two guns, one gun is already enough of a pain in the butt to clean.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> I was thinking about a TC Encore since you can purchase multiple barrels and I use it for differnt purposes. However from reading this forum, it seems the Omega is the most popular here.


The Encore is a great gun, if you want versatility, but costs much more. I'd go with it and consider it a wise investment. But, if you have enough rifles (as if we ever really have enough), you could save some cash with the Omega and spend it on optics.


----------



## Buck Hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I love my PH. I have the SS thumb hole in 50 caliber black. I have quit hunting w/ CF and am now using ML for all but shorgun. I am slowly selling off my Cf arsenal and will replace w/ Encore barrels w/ scopes if i get over this ML kick I'm on. I hunt deer, coyote bear and am having a blast playing w/ the different loads, bullets etc. It is a new additction that is 3 years old and not boreing yet. It has changed the way Ihunt and I will shoot 200 yards w/ comfort. I do have it scoped w/ 3x9 bushnell 3200 Elite . I wished i had made the change years ago......I am using a 200 grain 10mm xtp/mag over 110 grains measured BH209. It is my general use load for just about all animals I can get at.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*"Why would I want to measure powder when they have those premeasured pellets? I read that the pellets leave less residue to clean, is this true?"*

With loose powder you can taylor your load easier. Try 105 gr. with pellets? Loose is cheaper also. It is just as handy just have to add in the step of premeasuring your load and putting it in speed loaders or other viles.

The new sabots today do not leave more plastic in the bore than power belts. fact is it takes a lot of shooting with a hot barrel to leave any plastic residue.

*"I would not be able to use a scope during ML season in MN, but being far sighted, I was wondering what my chances would be applying for an exemption." *

Get a good peep sight and learn to shoot with it. In early morning lite and late evening you may want to just use a ghost ring. williams gun sight company sells many models for many different rifles.
they use to at one time even sell a apture kit that had different sized aptures to fit your needs.

Buy the best you can afford I personally like MADE IN AMERICA stuff and T/C has a great warrenty and exelent service.
T/C also has a rep for a tight bore and lots of people have had problem sizing sabots. Most sabot mfgs have addressed that issue today. T/C also has a rep of not shooting conicals well since they went to the false muzzle thing back in the 80's.
T/c does have a good rep of being able to shoot about any powder bullet sabot combo very well that you can stuff down the bore.

Don't over look buying used if the rifle is in good condition. Buy a bore lite if you think you might like to buy used. The bore can be god awful and the outside tip top.

 Al


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

So why do ML bores go so bad compared to a cartridge gun, is it just that some people dont clean them properly, or is black powder jsut that much more corrosive?

How long does a barrell last with proper cleaning?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> So why do ML bores go so bad compared to a cartridge gun, is it just that some people dont clean them properly, or is black powder jsut that much more corrosive?


Yup.



> How long does a barrell last with proper cleaning?


Longer than you.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

If it were my choice, I would go with the T/C Encore. New or used. Mine has 3 Colorado elk to it's credit and is very accurate. I bought it for use as a muzzle loader only but like it so much I have added barrels in .223 Rem and 6.5x55 SE. The quality of the T/C Encore and ability to add extra barrels makes the higher inital cost worthwhile.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Real black is corrsive but not as bad as prodex I am told, most all the others substutes are also.
There is a newer product on the market BH 209 that they claim you don't have to clean up after useing. I did see a post a while back on a muzzleloader forum where a fellow claimed that was not true however. 
so if you don't clean your bore it rust and pitts if not caught in time.

Not having to clean a muzzle loader seems to be all the rage today. Just take a look at all the post here that people claim less cleaning time with this rifle or that one.

What ever happened to people who loved guns? People who take they guns out of storage every few weeks just to fondle them.

The old rock locks are lots of fun to shoot with real black powder and so easy and simple to clean when finished.
All the muzzle loaders can get a quick swab with a windex patch to cklean the bore at the range andf transport home. Even wipe down the extiorer of the rifle with a windex damp rag at the range.
Once home the rock locks are set in a pail of hot soapy water and pumped a few times. take them out change to clean hot water for a rince they dry quickly. Oil them down and your good to go. I do my inline the same way but it came with a tube that screws in where the breach plug goes so the trigger houseing doesn't get wet.

 Al


----------

